# New Friends!



## Aussie_Wombat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello,
I just joined this forum today, so greetings to all!
I am a young Australian living here in Cairo, working for a local NGO that develops and implements humanitarian and political projects.

I am interested to meet others living here in Egypt, as my social-base is currently somewhat limited!
I enjoy traveling, reading, parties (though I have not been able to do much of this in Egypt thus far), snowboarding (ditto), swimming, discussing anything and everything and basically laughing my way through life 

I live in Manial, and share a flat with a very friendly Canadian whom I met on a university exchange on a previous adventure.

Let me know if anybody would like to get together for a chat or a drink, (or perhaps even a paintball/go karting trip as we have just discovered this here in Cairo haha)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

Lots of place to visit in Cairo... BCA, Ace Club, European club, Italian club, rugby club (BCA) .. trying looking at real expats in Cairo on facebook as that does meet ups. 

Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

You won't find much snowboarding going on but you should be able to do sandboarding, plenty of sand around


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey there  welcome to Cairo! No kids I assume right?


----------



## pazoka (Nov 5, 2013)

welcome to cairo bro


----------



## Aussie_Wombat (Sep 17, 2013)

No, no kids for me!

Anything happening this weekend that would be fun?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Try Cairo Hash House Harriers; run a trail laid by 'hares' with false trails etc until you've worked up a thirst, then you drink beer! Maybe a BBQ or campfire too depending on location. Great fun for total nutters from all walks of life. Hashers also socialise and run with other Hash groups around the world.


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

Helen Ellis said:


> Try Cairo Hash House Harriers; run a trail laid by 'hares' with false trails etc until you've worked up a thirst, then you drink beer! Maybe a BBQ or campfire too depending on location. Great fun for total nutters from all walks of life. Hashers also socialise and run with other Hash groups around the world.


We meet every Friday at the Ace Club in Maadi. Currently at 1 pm for the winter. You can go to cairohash.com for more detailed information. 

We go for hikes usually in the beautiful Wadi Degla. About 1 to 1.5 hour walks. Runs are 6 to 10 km long. 

A great place to meet people from all over.


----------



## omega13 (Nov 5, 2013)

what about 2 days camping trip in oasis in this warm winter


----------



## Dave Maadi (Dec 9, 2013)

I am new too....and stay in Maadi area. To some extent share similar interest as well.

Would be nice to chat whenever convenient.

Dave


----------

